# Floating Desk for Studio Apartment



## saber (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm interested in building a floating desk for my studio apartment. I think my desired dimensions are 47" wide and 17-20" deep. The walls are solid (no studs) and the building was built in the 60s/70s so figure concrete or something similar. I've seen a bracket for floating desks in an E shape where the desk slides onto the bracket made in both wood and metal rods connected to a beam. Would either of these work? Ideally, I'd like to build a deeper version of the image below. Is this possible without L brackets under the desk?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking either putting a back on it or a french cleat system. If you are going make it 17 to 20 inch wide you wont see the back if you inset it into the back.


----------



## saber (Apr 13, 2011)

The pictured desk uses L brackets under the top piece and then screws the bottom and sides once mounted. It seems like building a back and then using metal french cleats is probably the strongest. I'm going to try and build it this week.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Lets us know how it works out.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd build in an adjustment mechanism if making it much deeper to tune
out the almost inevitable sag.


----------

